

When Patents Attack – Part Two - klenwell
http://www.thisamericanlife.org/radio-archives/episode/496/when-patents-attackpart-two

======
greenyoda
I just heard this on the radio and it's definitely worth listening to, but the
podcast will only be available on Sunday evening.

The story follows a software patent that was bought by Intellectual Ventures
(Nathan Myhrvold's patent troll company) and subsequently used to sue a number
of tech companies. Most of the companies settled, but two of the companies
fought back and... I don't want to spoil the ending for you.

The first part of the story is a repeat of a segment that originally aired in
2011, but left a lot of questions unanswered. The second half ties up the
loose ends. The current episode is called "Part Two", but actually includes
both parts.

~~~
zacharypinter
Their download links are numbered by episode and usually available right away
even if the website isn't updated:

<http://podcast.thisamericanlife.org/podcast/496.mp3>

~~~
naner
It is not very polite to post direct links to the unpublished MP3s.

~~~
nitrogen
If the browser says GET, and the server says 200 - OK, you can assume that
someone will do it.

------
jimray
Mule Radio (I work there, you may know us as home of John Gruber's The Talk
Show) donated $1000 to the EFF to help fight this patent. You can, too.

<https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2013/05/help-save-podcasting>

On another note, it's nice to see Nathan Myhrvold getting called out as the
patent troll he so clearly is, despite the bogus persona of a modern
renaissance man he so carefully cultivates.

~~~
georgemcbay
Well, he's actually both. I've been a critic of Myhrvold for almost as long as
Intellectual Vultures... ahem, Ventures, has existed and I am very against
software patents but there is no denying he is very smart, very talented and
quite adept as a practitioner of quite a few activities. Him being a patent
troll, as distasteful as I find that, doesn't negate the other stuff.

------
melling
100 new software patents a day...

Someone owns a patent for public wifi and is sueing coffee shops. They aren't
going after private individuals yet.

Basically, now that people found out how profitable it is being in the patent
troll business, it has gotten even bigger.

------
randomfool
This issue needs more mainstream coverage like this. Get the word out!

I never really bought Intellectual Ventures argument that they aren't a patent
troll, but after hearing about the shell company they set up and the 90% cut
IV gets of any settlements, it's shameful.

------
chris_wot
I love NPR. Thank you U.S. Citizens and companies for making contributions to
this important part of society.

When I have enough money I'm going to make a donation. From Australia.

~~~
wildgift
I believe TAL is from Public Radio Intl. but you can also just donate to TAL.
I slip them a little bit every couple years. You can also buy the app.

------
ndesaulniers
Laura has been out interviewing people in the Bay Area regarding software
patents, I'd be willing to bet there will be a part three soon! :-X

Edit: Nvm there I am, at 51:34!

------
ISL
Streaming now on KUOW

<http://shoutcast.kuow.org:8002/>

